# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نظرسنجی معرفی دانشگاه ها

## alikarimi

سلام به همگی
بچه ها برای ادامه معرفی دانشگاه ها و هرروز با یک دانشگاه برای احترام به سلیقه های شما عزیزان و البته عزیزان رشته تجربی 
به سوال نظر سنجی جواب بدید که طبق آرا شما عزیزان به ترتیب بیشترین رای به کمترین رای دانشگاه ها رو در اولویت قرار میدیم و هرروز به بررسی کامل یک دانشگله میپردازیم و الویت با دانشگاهیست که بیشترین رای دارد
امیدوارم که همه شرکت کنند
همه جانبه دانشگاه ها بررسی میشوند
من سعی میکنم که هرروز ک دانشگاهی رو بررسی کردیم دانشجویی از این دانشگاه پیدا کنم و برامون نکات مبهمی راجب دانشگاه  که دوستان نمیدونند جوابشو برامون روشن کنه
بچه ها اگه استقبال شد در کنار این دانشگاه ها یه تاپیک هم برای دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی جدا باز میکنیم

----------

